# Chipped my new Deba...now what?



## JCHine (Dec 30, 2014)

The second time using the new Shigharu Deba managed to put a pretty big chip near the tip while breaking a crab. :bigeek:

*Brand new*






*Chip*






Having done some reading understand that the shinogi line needs to be raised but having watched a few youtube videos there seems to be a couple of views on when to sharpen the urasuki. Korin suggests starting sharpening from the rear to "build up the edge" alternating for 15 seconds every 3 or so minutes. This apparently strengthens the edge and keeps it straight. 

[video=youtube;qSAL2OnQdA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSAL2OnQdA0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSAL2OnQdA0[/video]

Other videos seem to focus on sharpening the uraski only to remove the burr. Done this previously on an usuba but the edge is pretty fragile compared to other knives in use (it chipped when dropped about 2 inches in the sink). The attractive thing about the Mr Sagai San's approach is the the wide edge on the rear would seem to put a little more meat behind the weakest point and increase the angle somewhat.

Any suggestions on the best way to sharpen/repair and strengthen the edge or just clean it up and slowly sharpen the damage out over time (and call it character)?


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 30, 2014)

Best way to strengthen the edge and prevent damage and chipping when breaking crabs in the future: Buy a Wüsthof :-D


----------



## Asteger (Dec 30, 2014)

JCHine said:


> ... The attractive thing about the Mr Sagai San's approach is the the wide edge on the rear would seem to put a little more meat behind the weakest point and increase the angle somewhat.
> Any suggestions on the best way to sharpen/repair and strengthen the edge or just clean it up and slowly sharpen the damage out over time (and call it character)?



I saw some of the video. Seems he sharpens the back quite a lot, and I'd worry about that, the ura, flattening out over time. I'd rather work on the front, do a simple uraoshi, and if you think your knife needs it (mine does; white #2) put on a micro-bev.

The chip looks annoying, by the way, but isn't that bad. The patient approach would let it come out over time.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm no deba or single bevel expert... But I would avoid splitting crabs with the tip of your deba! Use a beater next time


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 31, 2014)

It will sharpen out over time. I might suggest adding a koba or microbevel to the edge. Also stay away from breaking crab with a tip. lol


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 31, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> It will sharpen out over time. I might suggest adding a koba or microbevel to the edge. Also stay away from breaking crab with a tip. lol



i agree, do not try to sharpen it out, it would take you a few days of serious diamond stone grinding by hand to get that out. just keep it sharp, put a micro bevel on it and keep going about your business.


----------



## JCHine (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice, it confirms the sharpen it out slowly thought's I'd been having. 

What led me to break a crab with a Deba rather than a beater? Well I blame it on book learning after seeing the crab breaking advice in "Japanese Kitchen Knives; essential techniques and recipes". The tip got chipped following the instructions on removing the legs from a spider crab which might be a little tougher than the spider crabs in Japan. Either that or he has a titanium Deba....


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 1, 2015)

I just picked up a 210 Watanabe mioroshi deba from the B/S/T. Broke down 100# chickens(split the breast, remove the back). Examined the edge after, and noticed some decent micro chipping/wavy edge. Followed Jon's tutorial on single bevel sharpening, put a micro bevel on the edge, cut another case of chicken... zero chips.


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 9, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> I just picked up a 210 Watanabe mioroshi deba from the B/S/T. Broke down 100# chickens(split the breast, remove the back). Examined the edge after, and noticed some decent micro chipping/wavy edge. Followed Jon's tutorial on single bevel sharpening, put a micro bevel on the edge, cut another case of chicken... zero chips.



What kind of steel's your deba? As I understand it, mioroshi are thinner than regular debas.

I've got a chip of my own to fix this weekend on my yo-deba.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jan 10, 2015)

I also just used a newly bought deba (shimatani $80) this afternoon i broke down 5 huge a** halibut bones for sauce i avoided using the tip though, just used the heel area, washed it, checked for chips, i was surprised not even a tiny one but yeah, like what the others said, IMO i wouldn't try to take that chip out, not only is it a lot of work, it's a waste of steal to try to even it all out...


----------



## Asteger (Jan 10, 2015)

mise_en_place said:


> What kind of steel's your deba? As I understand it, mioroshi are thinner than regular debas. I've got a chip of my own to fix this weekend on my yo-deba.



Okay, too lazy to look myself, but I imagine Brainsausage's Watanabe deba would probably be Blue#2 and so pretty good at keeping an edge. Not many of us (thankfully, I guess) are in a position to test a knife on 100+ chickens, but great to hear feedback from someone who is.


----------

